# Just for grins



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

Just for grins, I test drove a new 5.7L Hemi Dodge 4 door 1500. I liked the fit and feel and definetly the power. I've always been and probably always will be a Ford fan, but that was a good feeling truck. Tow capacity of 8900#. Nice torque. Now I need to go to my Ford dealer for a test drive to remind me how good the new Ford is.








Do any of you feel that "brand loyalty"? If you do,, have you ever considered switching name plates for no apparent reason? Just for something different? Just curious.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

GMC all the way, KJ. We have owned several Fords (Tracer, Aerostar, Windstar) and was glad to be rid of every one of them. We are all GM now (GMC Yukon and Pontiac Bonneville). Love 'em both.

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

My dad was a die hard GM driver, mostly Oldsmabuick. First new car I owned was a Ford Probe, great car even if it was mostly Mazda. I've owned Fords and GM and never had any problems out of the ordinary. My "loyalty" isn't to a brand as much it is to still buying American name plate cars.


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

I've had all the big 3 trucks. In high school my 63 Dodge with the slant 6 on 3 on the tree was ugly but a great truck. The new 75 Chevy short box 4X4 I bought had a lot of fuel related problems so I sold it after about 3 years and bought a 1965 Ford Falcon Ranchero with 4-speed hurst and made a muscle car out of it by dropping in a stock 1972 Mustang 302 and then adding cam, headers, four barrel, ignition, cutouts. It was great for cruisin' Whittier Blvd and street racing with all the other muscle cars. After that came a used 1975 Datsun pickup which I had no problems with it at all in about 3 years, but I sold it and bought a 1968 Camero Z28. In 88 I bought a brand new Ford Short Box 4X4. I ordered it with the 300 ci straight 6 and the C6 3 speed auto trans. After a month the salesman calls saying I couldn't get the 6 unless it was an automatic. I got the 302 and 4-speed auto instead and it was the biggest lemon I have ever owned. Sorry for being so long winded but to make a long story even longer, I love my Toyota and would certainly buy another one (When this one stops running in about 500K miles.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

My first truck was a Nissan and it was a great truck but I Trend to be like Y-Guy in that I like buy American whenever possible, or at least manufactured in the USA. I had a major lemon problem with a GM several years ago and I have been a bit leary there, but that can happen to them all. I live very close to, and work in, Louisiville KY where there are two Ford plants and I actually camp with folks that work for Ford so for the past ten years I have been buying Ford.

Well that is until 6 months ago when I got a new Dodge. I was not shopping for a new truck at the time and this one just kinda fell in my lap and the deal was simply too good to pass up. I have upset my Ford buddies a bit, but I really like this Dodge.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

I just had to add something. My first car was a 63 chevy impala with 327 and tri power carbs, It had dents in every part of it's body, but sure would move, that was in 72. Got out of air force in 78 and bought a 73 camero lt with 350, 4 speed, 4:10 posi, anouther fast car. then I built a truck, took a 57 ford body and put it on a 77 four wheel drive frame, worked great new electric,brakes and 4 wheel drive. Then I got married and we had a series of astro vans, what can I say no speed. I also had a ford ranger for work communting, good little truck. Now we have a 96 blazer and the 03 tahoe. Seems like a trend chevy cars and ford trucks, but I really would like to buy another project car maybe a 65 chevy II or a nova SS.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Ah...the memories.

My first car (Highschool Sophomore year in 1985) was a 1979 Plymouth Duster. Had a slant 6, 225 engine. One barrel. Very slow. I wanted the 69 Camaro we test drove, but Dad nixed that.

So we got the Duster, and Dad painted it for me (I picked BMW metallic charcoal), and I tinted the windows, put in a stereo system and speakers, and the biggest mod of all...I put a chrome exhaust extension on the single pipe in back. But, I was not satisfied with that. So, I purchased another chrome extension, worked a piece of metal into such a way that I could attach the other chrome exhaust tip to the other side of the back to give the illusion of dual exhaust. I even spray painted the interior of the chrome tip so it would look used.

That all worked great...until winter. Must have looked pretty goofy when I started the car on a cold morning and exhaust vapor is pouring out of one pipe and frost is still attached to the other.

HA!

Randy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I've had an '84 Mazda B2000, an '83 Jeep CJ8 (Scrambler), an '86 Ford Bronco II, a '93 Chevy K1500 short box(5.0 L and 5 speed), and currently have an '02 Chevy Avalanche. I had the '93 for the longest. I loved that truck. I just sold it to a high school kid the next town over, not too long ago. It had 143,000 miles on it when I sold it, and if it weren't for the fact that I couldn't fit two car seats, me and the wife in it while towing a camper, and we didn't want to take two cars when we went camping.

I don't know how long I'll have the Avalanche, but I do think the next truck will be a GMC/Chevy K2500 HD with the duramax diesel and the allison tranny. Another guy I work with tows his 25' proline boat (about 10,000 lbs with full fuel and water) and says he hardly knows it's there, and gets better than 18 mpg when not towing.

I will also look at the Ford and Dodge products at that time, like I did with the Avalanche. My philosphy has always been, a truck is a truck, and they are all good if you take care of them, but then, I haven't really been burned with a lemon yet.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

CamperDC said:


> I live very close to, and work in, Louisiville KY where there are two Ford plants and I actually camp with folks that work for Ford so for the past ten years I have been buying Ford.


Sounds a lot like us. While living in a rural community I lived next to the owner of the local Ford dealership and being in my position in the community he wanted me driving Fords. Hence I went from my Probe to an F-150 and from our Aerostar to a Windstar while living there. Not sure what he'd think of me having an Avalanche and a Cadillac Catera now though.


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Hi Everyone, Just wanted to say,"Very civilized posting" I've been on many websites and forums and appreciate your honesty and yet no slammin! It is possible to be different and still be respectful of eachother. I'm not trying to get all wierd on everybody but these our things that matter to me!!!!!
Thanks Brian







Oh! and by the way I have had excellent experiences with all my Toyotas 84 pick-up, 89 pick-up, 89 corolla, 2000 Tacoma, 2001 4 Runner, 2004 4 Runner VaVaVaVaVaV8(THE TOW WEAPON)


----------



## WOODTRAILMAN (Nov 6, 2003)

I've own too many cars and trucks to list. And I can tell you that LEMONS COME IN ALL FLAVORS








Wood


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Brian, that is a very good point you mention.

Not sure what it is but the bashing that goes on in most forums is not present here. I am sure that it helps that we all share the same tastes in TT's and the fact that our numbers are not too big. Growing however.

One of the main reasons why I do no go over to rv.net much is the fact that I could never tell if I was getting unbiased information our someone simply beating there chest to prove they were better then everyone else. It was bad in most all the areas but really bad when it came to TV's and hitches.

This is a great forum.


----------



## KellerJames (Jan 19, 2004)

It's funny that this topic is taking this turn because, when I posted this originally, I thought to myself " there is no way I"m going to post this on RV.NET" because of the responses it would have gotten. Those people 'controlling' Around the Campfire are way out of hand. I don't even post in there any more. Though I must admit, occasionally I will "stir the pot" a little to get the 'click' in a frenzy. Thet're so easy.







I too think this is a VERY nice forum to communicate on because of all the decent folks here and I truely appreciate it. I hope (and believe) it will remain that way. Don't mean to get all "wierd" either, but these things matter to me as well. Thanks all.


----------



## BMJAJB (Mar 9, 2004)

HI KJ, I TOO, HAVE BEEN A "FORD FAN" EVEN THOUGH I WORK FOR A DODGE DEALERSHIP. MY LAST SEVEN NEW VEHICLE PURCHASES HAVE BEEN FORD PRODUCTS,,,,,,UNTIL I MYSELF DROVE A 2004 DODGE QUAD CAB 1500 4X4 HEMI HOME FROM OUR LOT FOR A COUPLE OF DAYS. I THEN WENT TO OUR LOCAL FORD DEALER (WHERE I'VE PURCHASED 3 PREVIOUS NEW FORDS) AND DROVE THE 2004 FORD F150 SUPERCREW 4X4 WITH THE 5.4 V8. I REALLY LIKE THE NEW FORD LOOK AND INTERIOR BUT FOUND ABOUT TEN THINGS I LIKE BETTER ON THE NEW RAM PU, ESPECIALLY THE HEMI POWER. THE HEMI PRODUCES 45 MORE HORSEPOWER THAN THE BEST EQUIPPED FORD AND THE RAM FEELS MUCH MORE SOLID. WE PURCHASED THE RAM LAST NOVEMBER AND HAVE NEVER REGRETTED IT. I "TEST PULLED" OUR NEIGHBORS 6400 POUND TRAVEL TRAILER WITH BOTH TRUCKS AND THE HEMI WAS FAR MORE SUFFICIENT (ESPECIALLY IN THE HILLS WE HAVE HERE IN THE MISSOURI OZARKS). I UNDERSTAND YOUR "BRAND LOYALTY" STATEMENT, BUT YOU MAY WANT TO JUMP SHIP THIS TIME! GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR DECISIONS. WE'RE TAKING DELIVERY OF A 2004 OUTBACK 28RS-S THIS THURSDAY AND I HOPE WE'RE MAKING THE RIGHT CHOICE AS WELL!

BMJAJB
2004 DODGE RAM QUAD CAB 1500 4X4 HEMI
"SOON TO BE" 2004 28RS-S
WIFE, 2 TEENS STILL AT HOME!, OCCASIONALLY A GRANDBABY AND ME


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

What is the total HP of the HEMI?


----------



## TheCareys (Mar 7, 2004)

I know what you all mean by RV.net, it is crazy in there. I was so confused by all the back and forth bickering while doing research to by a TT that I almost changed my mind! Glad I didn't and glad I found a great dealer.

As for trucks we have a Toyota Tacoma which we'll be using to pull our 21RS. I know the weight is getting up there but we have the 4x4, 3.4L V6 and are adding a supercharger which will get us up to 265hp and 250 ft/lbs of torque. My dad and grandparents have worked all their lives in the auto industry (in a foundry making cam shafts) and he gave me a thumbs up to Toyota since they have contracts with them.







And we will be fine on weights, getting up there a little but this is for local weekend trips. Someday we'll upgrade but we just bought the truck without even thinking about a camper.

Can't wait for my 21RS to get here (I carry the stupid brochure with me to show everyone, I think my friends are sick of hearing about it)









Kim


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

That's that way I was before we got ours. I was like a child on Christmas Eve. I had trouble sleeping.


----------

